# Buying aftermarket in-dash navigation / DVD player



## gaurdien (Jun 2, 2013)

Let me know if you get it how it works.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

It's been about a year since I've seen anyone review these so maybe they've gotten better. if you buy, please post a review.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

I will be posting a review when I buy, I was hoping someone could give me some advice. Were they no good?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

For that price I might try it later on.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

TFroehlichIII said:


> I will be posting a review when I buy, I was hoping someone could give me some advice. Were they no good?


Not that same brand but other units just didn't get enough good ratings for me to jump on board. Then again, the other units were twice as much.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

